# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) مناقشة :  CERT = imei certificate = imei signature = imei key file

## gsm_bouali

* CERT = imei certificate = imei signature = imei key file*  *
samsung année 2014/2015 *   
téléphone ont une nouvelle sécurité concernant IMEI.
Tous les téléphones à partir de l'usine avec la signature d'IMEI (touche, cert) calculé dans l'usine et stockés dans le DB. 
Téléphones Qualcomm ont plus de sécurité forte et permettent même pas à lire cert. Exynos téléphones permettent de lecture / écriture cert. SPD téléphones permettent de lecture / écriture cert.    *Pourquoi je ai besoin cert?*   Si  le téléphone EFS / NV (lieu à téléphone où stockées IMEI / cert) effacé  / effacé, un modem de téléphone ne fonctionnera pas correctement !!   *Comment puis-je vérifier l'état des cert?*   Nouveaux téléphones ont un code spécial pour vérifier    # 0011 #*

----------

